# Broken Fluval 306. Need help priming.



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a barely used Fluval 306 on ebay. I just received it but there's a problem. The priming pump knob is broken. I contacted the seller, who has 100% positive feedback, and it appears it must have broken during shipping. My LFS is going to get me the replacement part, but is there a way to start the filter without using the priming pump in the mean time? Apart from that, the filter is in excellent shape and I've already thoroughly cleaned it and have it ready for use, I just don't know how to get it started.


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Fill it with water and plug it in. That's all the priming pump does is make it easy to fill with water, if you can get it in the tubes too it'd be good. Just the intake though. You'll have some air built up in the canister but it'll eject with use after you turn it on.
I'd be suspicious about it being damaged during shipping though, just saying...


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well it's an inexpensive fix, so I'm not really worried about it. I have the the filter now and I got an awesome deal on it. I just want to start using it before my LFS can get the part in for me.


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

i would connect a hose to inflow side, when water starts to come out the other end, have someone turn the filter on. i do this instead of pumping that primer. so far it has worked for me and i have 7 fluval cannister filters. hope it works for you too. god luck


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I usually just grab the outtake tube and start sucking, best way to prime a filter. Gross, maybe but save sitting there for 20 mins pressing some primer thing sometimes. Works every time.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I usually just grab the outtake tube and start sucking, best way to prime a filter. Gross, maybe but save sitting there for 20 mins pressing some primer thing sometimes. Works every time.


+ 1 A mouth full of aquarium water ain't great, but works well. Just don't do it on a gas tank...


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

THANKS! Got it up and running now.


----------

